# lift while high?



## o-dub (Jul 28, 2004)

just wondering if anyone here lifts weights while they are stoned?


----------



## Arnold (Jul 28, 2004)

not only is that rediculous to do, but I doubt many people here get stoned.


----------



## SportinStyle (Jul 28, 2004)

Well... I don't get stoned to lift... but I have done it in the past. Makes for a horrible workout. I have since given up marijuana (except for once in a while).


----------



## Var (Jul 28, 2004)

I've known people who do this and claim it improves their focus.  Personally, I cant imagine lifting high.  I'm focused and motivated on my goals anyway.  If I were high, I'd just want to go home and watch a movie or something.


----------



## Var (Jul 28, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> not only is that rediculous to do, but I doubt many people here get stoned.



Seems to me that A LOT of our members do.  Not the majority, but more than you'd expect.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 28, 2004)

Hey pal, nice breasts.


----------



## SportinStyle (Jul 28, 2004)

A couple years ago they did a study that claimed something like over half of the U.S. Senate/House had done marijuana within the last 10 years.

More than 14 Million Americans use it more than once a month. It is becoming the next past-time. Sad, isn't it?


----------



## Tha Don (Jul 28, 2004)

this dude must win the prize for the most stupidest post on these forums!!

what a load of bull...t


----------



## madden player (Jul 28, 2004)

o-dub said:
			
		

> just wondering if anyone here lifts weights while they are stoned?


It all depends on what drug you are "stoned" on.  People I have trained with get "stoned" on narcotic painkillers and amphetamines.  I don't think marijuana will give you a boost but I have heard people say it helps them alot.  Bodybuilding seems to be full of people using drugs, both performance enhancing and recreational.

I have worked out stoned before and it is nothing special.  Save your drugs for the weekend if you must use them.


----------



## SportinStyle (Jul 28, 2004)

Who? If you are talking about me, all my facts are backed up. Well.. I wouldn't call them facts since they are from the internet and some maybe wrong.


----------



## Var (Jul 28, 2004)

young d said:
			
		

> this dude must win the prize for the most stupidest post on these forums!!
> 
> what a load of bull...t



  You call someones post stupid, by calling it the "most stupidest".    Someone got stoned before English class too much!


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Jul 28, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> You call someones post stupid, by calling it the "most stupidest".    Someone got stoned before English class too much!


lmao.  NOTHING GETS BY YOU..


----------



## trHawT (Jul 28, 2004)

How old are you?  17 or 18?


----------



## madden player (Jul 28, 2004)

I think it is an interesting thread...am I the only one that thinks that the bodybuilding subculture is drug ridden??


----------



## MaxMirkin (Jul 28, 2004)

I feel far too many get stoned before posting on these boards.


----------



## Var (Jul 28, 2004)

madden player said:
			
		

> I think it is an interesting thread...am I the only one that thinks that the bodybuilding subculture is drug ridden??



I agree completely.  I used to work with a guy who was really into BB'ing.  Didn't care about health and fitness at all.  He summed the subculture up well when he said, "I dont care what I look like on the inside, as long as the outside is perfect".


----------



## Var (Jul 28, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> I feel far too many get stoned before posting on these boards.


----------



## SportinStyle (Jul 28, 2004)

Ha!


----------



## madden player (Jul 28, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> I feel far too many get stoned before posting on these boards.


That would explain a lot...now where is my bag of grass...I feel like posting.


----------



## Xantix (Jul 28, 2004)

o-dub said:
			
		

> just wondering if anyone here lifts weights while they are stoned?



I could see someone high on marijuana thinking they bench 500lbs with no spotter or self-spotter mechanism and having both of their lungs collapse.


----------



## Var (Jul 28, 2004)

Bag of grass?  Where?  What were we talking about?


----------



## Var (Jul 28, 2004)

Xantix said:
			
		

> I could see someone high on marijuana thinking they bench 500lbs with no spotter or self-spotter mechanism and having both of their lungs collapse.



  You've definitely never smoked pot before!  Its not acid!


----------



## madden player (Jul 28, 2004)

Xantix said:
			
		

> I could see someone high on marijuana thinking they bench 500lbs with no spotter or self-spotter mechanism and having both of their lungs collapse.


 
Where can I find pot that good??


----------



## MaxMirkin (Jul 28, 2004)

I can't even imagine working out stoned.  I used to just sit around and space-out for half an hour at a time.  And that's when I wasn't laughing my ass off uncontrollably.  And the munchies......... 
Not exactly conductive to a good workout.


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 28, 2004)

I did when I was in college - but I did a lot of dumb stuff while I was getting educated.


----------



## Var (Jul 28, 2004)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> I did a lot of dumb stuff while I was getting educated.



Sometimes it helps to talk these things out...in detail...to vent.  Do tell.


----------



## o-dub (Jul 28, 2004)

wow this is getting alot of posts lol


----------



## SportinStyle (Jul 28, 2004)

lol, it's usually the weirdest posts that get the most attention.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 28, 2004)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> Hey pal, nice breasts.



Can we say propaganda?  I have done extensive research on marijuana.  Total BS.

Anyway, to get back at the topic at hand.  I have done so in the past, but I don't do it anymore.  It did make me want to end my session quicker.  However, I did notice one advantage.  The analgesic effects of marijuana helped me focus on actually pushing myself hard instead of stopping when "the burn" becomes intense.  I don't prefer it, but it isn't the worst thing in the world.


----------



## truth (Jul 28, 2004)

SportinStyle said:
			
		

> A couple years ago they did a study that claimed something like over half of the U.S. Senate/House had done marijuana within the last 10 years.
> 
> More than 14 Million Americans use it more than once a month. It is becoming the next past-time. Sad, isn't it?


People completely fuck up their lives because of alcohol. People completely fuck up their lives and the lives of those who love them because of gambling.

SAD, ISN'T IT?

No direct offense to you...I understand your opinion..just didn't agree that the fact that people smoke marijuana is sad. People who let it affect their lives and themselves negatively, yes, that's sad. But just the fact? I don't think so.


----------



## Var (Jul 28, 2004)

Truth said:
			
		

> People completely fuck up their lives because of alcohol. People completely fuck up their lives and the lives of those who love them because of gambling.
> 
> SAD, ISN'T IT?
> 
> No direct offense to you...I understand your opinion..just didn't agree that the fact that people smoke marijuana is sad. People who let it affect their lives and themselves negatively, yes, that's sad. But just the fact? I don't think so.


----------



## SportinStyle (Jul 28, 2004)

Hey bro! I smoke (sometimes) too! But if you've ever seen someone who is actually addicted to weed, it's plenty sad, their lives suck when they arn't high (because they crave it), and they give up things in life that you need, just for it.

My friend goes through a ounce a week easy, that's about $200 for this awful habit.

Recreational smoking is ok once in a while, but just don't let it take control.


----------



## Var (Jul 28, 2004)

SportinStyle said:
			
		

> Hey bro! I smoke (sometimes) too! But if you've ever seen someone who is actually addicted to weed, it's plenty sad, their lives suck when they arn't high (because they crave it), and they give up things in life that you need, just for it.
> 
> My friend goes through a ounce a week easy, that's about $200 for this awful habit.
> 
> Recreational smoking is ok once in a while, but just don't let it take control.



This thread is about to turn into a debate over whether or not pot is addictive...whether its a gateway drug...etc..etc..  Just my prediction!


----------



## SportinStyle (Jul 28, 2004)

Also, if your life is that bad, you should be on Zoloft or Xanax, and not on a life of weed. 

I prefer drinking in a controlled environment a lot more than weed anyway.


----------



## SportinStyle (Jul 28, 2004)

lol, and I don't believe it is a gateway drug and it definitely isn't physically addictive but it is mentally.


----------



## truth (Jul 28, 2004)

Cool..way better post there. I completely agree for those that get sucked into addiction and put marijuana as their life's first priority, it is very sad. But honestly, that goes for ANY addiction that keeps you from doing other things that better your life, yourself, etc.
i.e. someone who plays video games for most of the hours of the day...neglecting their school work, their relationships, etc.

Just trying to shed light on this mass "tunnel vision" that people have about smoking. Need to broaden that a bit and realize that it's addiction and lack of self-control that's the real problem.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 28, 2004)

SportinStyle said:
			
		

> Hey bro! I smoke (sometimes) too! But if you've ever seen someone who is actually addicted to weed, it's plenty sad, their lives suck when they arn't high (because they crave it), and they give up things in life that you need, just for it.
> 
> My friend goes through a ounce a week easy, that's about $200 for this awful habit.
> 
> Recreational smoking is ok once in a while, but just don't let it take control.



Of course it is sad to see that.  However, people ruin their lives due to non-drug related addictions all the time.  How about television?  How about computer gaming?  How about food?  How about sex?

What's my point?  Marijuana is not physically addicting.  Therefore, it's primarily people's lack of self-control that gets them in trouble with marijuana.


----------



## SportinStyle (Jul 28, 2004)

OH! And lastly, weed can lead to "bitch tits", weight gain (gotta love the munchies), and severe permenant memory loss for some.

I know it sounds weird that I smoke marijuana and also protest it, but I see the side-effects, and now them well.


----------



## Var (Jul 28, 2004)

Truth said:
			
		

> Cool..way better post there. I completely agree for those that get sucked into addiction and put marijuana as their life's first priority, it is very sad. But honestly, that goes for ANY addiction that keeps you from doing other things that better your life, yourself, etc.
> i.e. someone who plays video games for most of the hours of the day...neglecting their school work, their relationships, etc.
> 
> Just trying to shed light on this mass "tunnel vision" that people have about smoking. Need to broaden that a bit and realize that it's addiction and lack of self-control that's the real problem.



This guy lives up to his screen name!  Good to see.


----------



## Var (Jul 28, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Marijuana is not physically addicting.  Therefore, it's primarily people's lack of self-control that gets them in trouble with marijuana.



And my prediction is realized!


----------



## P-funk (Jul 28, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> You call someones post stupid, by calling it the "most stupidest".    Someone got stoned before English class too much!




LOL, Var...classic dickhead.  




I don't see how being stoned can help your workout in any positive way.  It sounds dangerous to me.  There are some trainers at my gym that swear by getting stoned before they workout though.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 28, 2004)

SportinStyle said:
			
		

> Also, if your life is that bad, you should be on Zoloft or Xanax, and not on a life of weed.
> 
> I prefer drinking in a controlled environment a lot more than weed anyway.



What's the difference between being dependent on Zoloft and being dependent on marijuana?  If marijuana was a legal prescription drug for depression, then it would be you suggesting someone smoke marijuana instead of doing cocaine.  

Just because it's a prescription drug doesn't mean it's harmless.  Just because it's a legal drug doesn't mean it's harmless.  Remember that.


----------



## truth (Jul 28, 2004)

ahaha..cowpimp..got some jedi mind trick connection going on there buddy. see my post right above yours..must've beat you by a few seconds


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 28, 2004)

SportinStyle said:
			
		

> OH! And lastly, weed can lead to "bitch tits", weight gain (gotta love the munchies), and severe permenant memory loss for some.
> 
> I know it sounds weird that I smoke marijuana and also protest it, but I see the side-effects, and now them well.



All BS, except for maybe the munchies causing weight gain.  Marijuana does not cause any form of permanent brain damage.


----------



## Var (Jul 28, 2004)

SportinStyle said:
			
		

> weed can lead to "bitch tits"



This has NEVER been proven.

I'm out of the debate portion of this thread now!


----------



## madden player (Jul 28, 2004)

ADDICITION:  In reference to drugs, a pattern of consumption marked by compulsive taking of a drug, the need for increasing doses over time to maintain the same effect (tolerance), and the appearance of symptoms when the drug is stopped that disappear when it is reinstated (withdrawal).

                  -Andrew Weil M.D.


----------



## SportinStyle (Jul 28, 2004)

I agree, but Zoloft doesn't have the side-effects that is making the youth of the nation stupid as hell. I know this is very generalized, but as being a youth I see how it effects my peers.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 28, 2004)

Truth said:
			
		

> ahaha..cowpimp..got some jedi mind trick connection going on there buddy. see my post right above yours..must've beat you by a few seconds



The coincidences of life.  Good stuff if I do say so myself.


----------



## SportinStyle (Jul 28, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> All BS, except for maybe the munchies causing weight gain.  Marijuana does not cause any form of permanent brain damage.



I have not a doubt in my mind I have smoked more marijuana then you, and the fact that I have trouble remembering the most famous of actors, good friends, and other peoples names and numbers is pathetic.

That's why I SEVERELY cut down.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 28, 2004)

SportinStyle said:
			
		

> I agree, but Zoloft doesn't have the side-effects that is making the youth of the nation stupid as hell. I know this is very generalized, but as being a youth I see how it effects my peers.



Actually, you aren't paying close enough attention if you don't think prescription drugs (Not necessarily Zoloft in particular) have serious side effects.  I know all kinds of people that are addicted to aderol.  

Also, how is pot making the nation stupid as Hell?  More propaganda that you ate up.


----------



## Var (Jul 28, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> LOL, Var...classic dickhead.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's me!!!  

And I agree...not a good idea.


----------



## SportinStyle (Jul 28, 2004)

lol, I'm getting a little heated here.

Here's what we will do; Let's just say Weed is not good for you (you can't debate this) but it can be fun to do. Dicussion settled.

SOOOOO


----------



## SportinStyle (Jul 28, 2004)

CowPimp... I know from experience....

I'm in highschool dude, I know this shit. I see it firsthand, I don't read shit about it.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 28, 2004)

On topic pot-related story.

I was sharing an apartment with this girl (not a girlfriend). She wanted to make some pot brownies because I had just told her the secret to making really good pot brownies (which is to mix the pot in with the melting butter, this extracts a lot of THC).

I had a bag of over 10 ounces of hydroponic Indica and told her that she could use some of that.

So I went out with some friends and came back to the apartment to really good smelling brownies. She couldn't cook worth a crap, so I was suitably impressed.

So we all started to eat the brownies. After a while my friends and I noticed that we were finding a lot of pot in our teeth. So I ask her a few pertinent questions. Such as, did she stem and seed the pot? Yes. Did she chop it up finely? Yes. Did she mix it into the melting butter? Yes.

I was at a loss. So I asked to see the left over pot to check the quality. I'd already done this at purchase but wanted to be sure.

So I asked, "Where's the rest of the pot???? She answered, "what rest of the pot????

...


Apparently, she has used all 10 ounces in one batch of brownies. Think cappuccino pot brownies...

Aaahhh...that was a funny night...


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 28, 2004)

SportinStyle said:
			
		

> I have not a doubt in my mind I have smoked more marijuana then you, and the fact that I have trouble remembering the most famous of actors, good friends, and other peoples names and numbers is pathetic.
> 
> That's why I SEVERELY cut down.



You obviously don't know me.  First of all, I'm 19.  I have a couple of years of you from my best guesses.  Second of all, I started smoking pot when I was 13.  This is much younger than the majority of smokers I have met.  Third, when I was 14 I had a job that paid $8 per hour under the table.  No one could afford as much pot as me at that time.  Fourth, my father smokes pot.  He gives it to me free whenever I want it.  I somehow doubt you have smoked more than me.

Also, how can you directly relate that to marijuana?  You have no proof you didn't forget these items simply because the human brain cannot store 100% of all information that it takes in.


----------



## Var (Jul 28, 2004)

SportinStyle said:
			
		

> CowPimp... I know from experience....
> 
> I'm in highschool dude, I know this shit. I see it firsthand, I don't read shit about it.



Relax bro!  We were all in High School once and, believe it or not, some of us HAVE smoked as much (or more) pot as you have.  

Again, I knew this thread would go this way!


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 28, 2004)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> Apparently, she has used all 10 ounces in one batch of brownies. Think cappuccino pot brownies...
> 
> Aaahhh...that was a funny night...



Haha!  I bet you slept good that night.


----------



## SportinStyle (Jul 28, 2004)

My mother and father also smoke, but aside from that fact, I used to get straight A's, now I'm barely getting B's and C's (and I have to study like a mofo). I quit completely for 5 months and my grades upped so much.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Jul 28, 2004)

Now it's turned into a pot-pissing contest.


----------



## SportinStyle (Jul 28, 2004)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> On topic pot-related story.
> 
> I was sharing an apartment with this girl (not a girlfriend). She wanted to make some pot brownies because I had just told her the secret to making really good pot brownies (which is to mix the pot in with the melting butter, this extracts a lot of THC).
> 
> ...




lol, god damn. I'm blitzed out of my mind after like a half, 10 ounces, I'd be dead.


----------



## truth (Jul 28, 2004)

HOLY SHIT @ 10oz in 1 batch brownies......are you serious?

Sport i was just about to say you're startin' to dig when you said "I have no doubt in my mind I've smoked more than you" .. I mean...you don't know CowPimp, how would you know?

As far as your belief in your memory loss...exactly as CP said..how do you attribute that to JUST smoking?

Life is FULL of variables...you can't just pick one and say it's definite.

I'm not going to say that marijuana is good for you...but I'd like to hear your definition of "good"


----------



## Var (Jul 28, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Now it's turned into a pot-pissing contest.



Always does.  

This thread was fun for a while


----------



## MaxMirkin (Jul 28, 2004)

Can the "I've got way more heroin track marks then you" debate be far behind?


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 28, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Now it's turned into a pot-pissing contest.



The only reason I even said anything is because SportinStyle made judgements about me without knowing anything about me.  Also, how does being in high school somehow give you more knowledge than people who have been in high school previously and have more experience from there on out? 

You will notice that after high school/college a lot of your pothead friends will do just as you did; cut down severely.  Why?  Because people realize the negative effects and quit if they are too great.  They are able to because the drug is so lacking in addictive traits.


----------



## SportinStyle (Jul 28, 2004)

lol, I only said that to back up my point, he probably has smoked more than me hehe.

I don't know, maybe I just don't react well to the effects, like you said, lot's of variables.

Oh well, what's it matter!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Jul 28, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> This thread was fun for a while



Only cause you kept egging them on.


----------



## fantasma62 (Jul 28, 2004)

Question:  Lift while high?
Answer:    IMHO Nope...


----------



## Var (Jul 28, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Only cause you kept egging them on.



  Its what I do for entertainment.


----------



## truth (Jul 28, 2004)

lol...just realized this is in the Training forum.it's becoming more of an Open Chat thread

on the topic of lifting while high...to the original poster of this question--it's really your personal preference. you might like it sometimes, you might not..
some people say they are more focused..and some people don't like mixing the two together

this is one of those things where you say "to each their own" ..


----------



## madden player (Jul 28, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> ...This thread was fun for a while


We got stuck on pot...What about the drugs that are more commonly used by bodybuilders...steroids/narcotic painkillers/ghb/amphetamines...ect.??


----------



## truth (Jul 28, 2004)

Create a new thread if you want to discuss that...check the original post of this thread ;p


----------



## madden player (Jul 28, 2004)

Truth said:
			
		

> Create a new thread if you want to discuss that...check the original post of this thread ;p


Lift when high??...you do know you can get high on other drugs besides marijuana??


----------



## Var (Jul 28, 2004)

"Don't do drugs kids. There is a time and place for everything. It's called college." 

     - Chef


----------



## SportinStyle (Jul 28, 2004)

Haha ^


----------



## goal_500_bench (Jul 28, 2004)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> Hey pal, nice breasts.


damn thanks for the link...I for one have decided to give up alcohol and weed but that was after  I found it it kills.


----------



## SportinStyle (Jul 28, 2004)

I could never give up my Bacardi 151... ooo


----------



## DOMS (Jul 28, 2004)

OK, time for another pot story. Not as funny as the first, but...

I was at a party and they were passing around a honey bear that they'd turned into a bong. I took a big hit (my tenth or so) and passed it on. After holding it in for a few I puffed out a small cloud and thought nothing of it.

After about 5 minutes or so, I burped and up came this _huge_, and I mean _*huge*_, cloud. I started to laugh and couldn't stop. First came the spots, then came the tunnel, then came the floor. I woke up a minute or two latter.

I took one look at my girlfiend's sticken face and started to laugh again...


----------



## SportinStyle (Jul 28, 2004)

^ lol I love when that happens, especially when it's like a hour later, preferably at school


----------



## MaxMirkin (Jul 28, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> "Don't do drugs kids. There is a time and place for everything. It's called college."
> 
> - Chef


  

South Park teaches us so many valuable lessons.


----------



## Var (Jul 28, 2004)

Its what made me the man I am today!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Jul 28, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> Its what made me the man I am today!


Oh, I'm sorry.  Maybe you can sue the show, or something?


----------



## SportinStyle (Jul 28, 2004)

Haha!


----------



## Var (Jul 28, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Oh, I'm sorry.  Maybe you can sue the show, or something?


----------



## DOMS (Jul 28, 2004)

Oh yeah, but...I didn't inhale...


----------



## MaxMirkin (Jul 28, 2004)

Sorry, couldn't help myself.


----------



## cjrmack (Jul 28, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Can we say propaganda?  I have done extensive research on marijuana.  Total BS.
> 
> Anyway, to get back at the topic at hand.  I have done so in the past, but I don't do it anymore.  It did make me want to end my session quicker.  However, I did notice one advantage.  The analgesic effects of marijuana helped me focus on actually pushing myself hard instead of stopping when "the burn" becomes intense.  I don't prefer it, but it isn't the worst thing in the world.



I just kind of feel like it wouldn't be something people who are serious about bodybuilding or thier health would want to do. Maybe a case could be made for ingesting it but smoking it screws up your lungs big time.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jul 28, 2004)

Do a google on Amotivational Syndrome for some help on this topic. being stoned does cause your body to use various energy stores faster. For me that meant I burned out earlier in my work-out. I used to play a two hour racquete-ball game but was fried before my time if I started stoned. 

    However, burning one before mad monkey love is a good thing. 

   I think the real deal is what ever works for you is cool by me!


----------



## Var (Jul 28, 2004)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> I think the real deal is what ever works for you is cool by me!





"My choice is what I choose to do, 
And if I'm causing no harm, it shouldn't bother you. 

Your choice is who you choose to be, 
And if you're causin' no harm, then you're alright with me". 

 -Ben Harper


----------



## gr81 (Jul 28, 2004)

I could never be stoned and have an effective workout but I do know somepeople that love it, so go figure. As for Bodybuilding's subculture being stricken with rampant drug use, that is correct. I see it ALL the time first hand, from lifters being addicted to Nubain and suckin down a few bottles a day, to the opiad and painkiller habits like oxycotton and morphine, to guys that live on Clen and PGF and shit like that, shit I know guys that love to train on the yay as well. These guys are bodybuilders mind you, not just guys that lift weights or whatever. Lets not pretend that bodybuilding is a healthy sport through and through, far from it. In fact if weed was the only drug that was in question with these athletes there would be much less problems.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 28, 2004)

cjrmack said:
			
		

> I just kind of feel like it wouldn't be something people who are serious about bodybuilding or thier health would want to do. Maybe a case could be made for ingesting it but smoking it screws up your lungs big time.



Yeah, but you wouldn't think people serious about bodybuilding or their health would smoke cigarettes either.  However, many do.  As well, many drink alcohol.  

I have lifted and/or done other forms of exercise for extended periods of time while smoking heavily, smoking lightly, and completely abstaining.  It made no difference in my gains or training, except if I were to train while stoned.  Then, yes, I would want to give up earlier.  However, I would always push myself.  

I can see your point of view, but I don't let it stand in my way.  In fact, I currently only smoke marijuana at the end of the day when I am done with work, school, and exercise.  If I don't have time, then I don't have time.

I don't say all this because I support other people smoking marijuana.  It just bothers me how often it is demonized because of ignorance, propaganda, and an overly strong trust in the law making body of this country.  There are some people who should not smoke marijuana.  They are those who cannot control themselves.  Only that person knows if he or she falls under this category.


----------



## JOhn100 (Jul 28, 2004)

*This thread is so funny!*

_ Originally posted bt nikegurl_


> I did when I was in college - but I did a lot of dumb stuff while I was getting educated.



Didn't we all???


----------



## Methem (Jul 29, 2004)

smoke spinach, makes ya strong and high


----------



## rjr5353 (Jul 29, 2004)

SportinStyle said:
			
		

> ^ lol I love when that happens, especially when it's like a hour later, preferably at school




LOL, This happened to me when I was in highschool....Met some friends in the restroom to smoke a Joint....Got out of class on a bathroom pass....Smoked the j, went back to class, just blasted off my ass....Sat down....burped, out came smoke....in came the hall monitors and brought me to the office....Suspended for 3 days....I loved it....


----------



## rjr5353 (Jul 29, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> "My choice is what I choose to do,
> And if I'm causing no harm, it shouldn't bother you.
> 
> Your choice is who you choose to be,
> ...




Great Song dude.........Love that one!


----------



## SportinStyle (Jul 29, 2004)

Haha Rjr, happened to me something like that, but when I did it, my teacher who was like 21 was like, "Hey Man, when and what did you smoke, hehe, your crazy."

^ It pays to be good at football and have the teach as your coach


----------



## LiftHardGainBig (Jul 29, 2004)

Truth, 
It _is_ sad that 14 million americans smoke weed...  defend weed all you want, its still a drug and its bad for u.  People that let it affect their lives are much worse off, I agree.  I love when people try to defend weed by comparing it to somthing worse...  k that might be worse, but weed is still bad!!


----------



## rjr5353 (Jul 29, 2004)

LiftHardGainBig said:
			
		

> Truth,
> It _is_ sad that 14 million americans smoke weed...  defend weed all you want, its still a drug and its bad for u.  People that let it affect their lives are much worse off, I agree.  I love when people try to defend weed by comparing it to somthing worse...  k that might be worse, but weed is still bad!!




Dam dude, you live in Hoffman Estates....I went to Hoffman...How old are you?  By the way, Ive been smoking for 10 years....No problems with me...Have a job in IT, making great cash...Graduated High school , then college....Lift weights....not lazy....eat right....Just got a physical and all is good....I couldnt be happier...Oh and by the way again...There has never been a documented case of anyone dying from weed....,....Wish I could say the same about alcohol and cigarettes....which by the way are sold at everystore you can imagine.....hhhhmmmmm,.....whats wrong with that picture?


----------



## DOMS (Jul 29, 2004)

I smoked pot quite a few times when I was younger, but I don't any more.  Debate the chemical content and effects all you want.  Debate whether or not pot is a gateway drug.  The simple matter is that you are putting smoke in your lungs.  Period.  It's not good.


----------



## rjr5353 (Jul 29, 2004)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> I smoked pot quite a few times when I was younger, but I don't any more.  Debate the chemical content and effects all you want.  Debate whether or not pot is a gateway drug.  The simple matter is that you are putting smoke in your lungs.  Period.  It's not good.




Ya, I know its not good to put smoke in your lungs....Its probably not good to breath the air in some major cities either.....Interesting though that weed is now used to treat some major illnesses....Cancer and all....Wont cure it...But will make you feel a hell of a lot better......Maybe Ill quit it all together............


----------



## truth (Jul 29, 2004)

LiftHardGainBig said:
			
		

> Truth,
> It _is_ sad that 14 million americans smoke weed... defend weed all you want, its still a drug and its bad for u. People that let it affect their lives are much worse off, I agree. I love when people try to defend weed by comparing it to somthing worse... k that might be worse, but weed is still bad!!


Sure, your opinion. I don't think it's sad that 14 million Americans smoke bud.

I think it's sad that there are many people who let it take over their lives.

I think it's sad that there are many people who let other things take over their lives.

Do you see where I'm going with this? For you to say it's sad for just the fact that people smoke marijuana..that's fine, but I can say just the same about anything else. It's sad people drink alcohol. It's bad for you.


----------



## cjrmack (Jul 29, 2004)

I don't need to alter my mind with drugs. Working out is what gets me high.


----------



## Vital Signs (Jul 29, 2004)

I don't smoke pot anymore.  I did quite a bit in the 80s and early 90s, and also while working out (home gym)!  My workouts were very intense and focused, and I blasted like a Mo Fo..!  In fact, I got to where I wanted to smoke and workout everyday,... there was no time off.  Just smoke pot and blast the iron,... every f**king day!  Well, we all know what no time off results in,... a breakdown in muscle structure..!  And that's exactly what happened.

Though I no longer smoke weed, I still feel that it is less harmful to your body than alcohol.

Regardless, when it comes to Body Building,... keep your body clean and your mind focused... *NATURALLY*..!

I feel there is nothing wrong with smoking a joint once in a while when you are in a *Rock N Roll* partying mood, but don't use it as a Body Building suppliment,... it will only break you down!


----------



## Var (Jul 29, 2004)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> The simple matter is that you are putting smoke in your lungs.  Period.  It's not good.



Thats why many people just eat it.  Same (or better) effects...no lung cancer!


----------



## Var (Jul 29, 2004)

Disclaimer:  "I'm not a promoter...or demoter...of anything..."


----------



## PreMier (Jul 29, 2004)

Buncha stoners.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 29, 2004)

is this thread still going on or did I smoke some really good shit tonight?


----------



## Vital Signs (Jul 29, 2004)

> is this thread still going on or did I smoke some really good shit tonight?


You probably did..!  And I have *RUSH* "Moving Pictures" cranking at about 500 Watts right now,... I could use a heavy duty *hooter* about now!


----------



## P-funk (Jul 29, 2004)

great CD!!!


----------



## Vital Signs (Jul 29, 2004)

> great CD!!!


Greatest album ever...!


----------



## DOMS (Jul 29, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> Thats why many people just eat it. Same (or better) effects...no lung cancer!


Remember boys and girls, _add the pot to the  melting butter before you add it to the brownie mix_.  Don't add it to the final mix!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Jul 30, 2004)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> Remember boys and girls, _add the pot to the  melting butter before you add it to the brownie mix_.  Don't add it to the final mix!



This should go in the _Healthy Recipes_ section.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 30, 2004)

Damn potheads... ive never smoked.  I prefer chemicals that can improve me (well, except for alcohol...).


----------



## Tha Don (Jul 30, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> You call someones post stupid, by calling it the "most stupidest".    Someone got stoned before English class too much!



okay you got me!

but i thought such a stupid post deserved a stupid reply   


---- on the real f*ck smokin that sh*t before a workout, i tried it once before basketball practice and OMG i was getting schooled by my team-mates that session, i just couldn't play, it was like that movie SpaceJam where Charles Barkley and co. lose their skills, i just couldn't play and was very flat footed that day

that puts me off ever smoking chronic before a training session

peace


----------



## gr81 (Jul 31, 2004)

> ---- on the real f*ck smokin that sh*t before a workout, i tried it once before basketball practice and OMG i was getting schooled by my team-mates that session, i just couldn't play, it was like that movie SpaceJam where Charles Barkley and co. lose their skills, i just couldn't play and was very flat footed that day



man I feel ya to tha fullest on that dude, I am a baller but if I even took a toke in the morning I cannot play ball to save my life. I think I start overanalyzing things or something like that, I just cannot play for shit when stoned .fucc that, I will never try it again


----------



## m p o (Aug 2, 2004)

10 ounces of hydro in a batch(s) of brownies.??.. lol... that's over a half a pound man..  I think I would kill that girl if she mixed 10 ounces of chronic into a batch of brownies.. that is.. if she didn't come out of pocket for it.. or run really fast...


----------



## DOMS (Aug 2, 2004)

The end result was too funny to really get mad at her.  It was a Friday night and started my weekend off pretty good!


----------



## m p o (Aug 2, 2004)

Christ almighty, I should say so.!!..  (you must doing well for yourself though.. cuz damn.. thats alot $$$) 

me personally.. I get glued to the couch when I grub brownies or drink THC tea... I could toke till I can choke no more and be fine.. but if I eat or drink the doja... "comatose"


----------



## squanto (Aug 6, 2004)

yeah eating it definately turns me retarted.

sorry, but http://www.teenhealthfx.com is not a reliable source of info in my book. but pretty much any site that labels a link as "alcohol, cigarettes & drugs" gets a thumbs down from me. are alcohol and tobacco drugs? this already shows a one-sided approach just by that one link. i steer away from sites directed at "teens" or "parents." these are almost ALWAYS propaganda websites that do not show a well-rounded approach to the drug. i also dont trust someone's opinion who is trying to prove to me that they smoke more marijuana than i do. congratulations if you do, youre probably not getting as high and youre ruining your body! (btw, i was probably nearly as ignorant when i was in high school)

and how is it that many americans smoking marijuana is a sad thing? sorry im "comparing it to something worse" but i think its much sadder that 450,000 americans will die this year from smoking cigarettes. i think its sadder that 600,000 people are incarcerated on drug-related charges, most of whom are non-violent offenders.
dont get me started on how screwed up marijuana is. but its not the health effects that are so bad. its jail time, ignorance, and severe abuse of the drug that make it so bad, IMO.
if you think smoking marijuana is immoral or stupid, thats fine, but before you start judging my fellow potheads youd better do a few years of research like i have. i know my facts and i can back them up.

i started a bit off subject but...
i used to smoke before working out, and i liked it. i dont now, because i dont think smoking that much is good for my mind or body. i wouldnt recommend getting totally blasted before a workout, but regular smokers suffer no coordination loss while high. i dont see how a hit or two off a bowl would hurt your workout too much, but bong hits are not recommended. and as far as the strength of your lifts while high, i really couldnt tell you anything.
for people who smoke everyday, and especially those who smoke all day long, stoned lifting isnt so bad. but for once in a while smokers, the idea seems ludacrous(see xantix's post on page 1).

bottom line: if lifting high works for you, then do it. otherwise, dont.


----------



## luke69duke69 (Jun 21, 2006)

Xantix said:
			
		

> I could see someone high on marijuana thinking they bench 500lbs with no spotter or self-spotter mechanism and having both of their lungs collapse.


 Dear God!! You must have really believed all the anti drug propaganda in junior high.  I doubt that would happen.  I tried lifting high when I was in high school ten years ago and all that ever happened was I didn't wanna finish my workout.  I'd wind up loafing around the other side of the gym eating junk food out of the veding machine and watching the cheerleaders practice.


----------

